# Delta Tail Betta



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Our Delta Tail's fins finally grew back!! This is one hot little fish!









View attachment 75033

View attachment 75034

View attachment 75035

View attachment 75036


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

This is what he looked like when I brought him home
View attachment 75037


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lol i cant believe im sayi this but nice beta


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> lol i cant believe im sayi this but nice beta
> [snapback]1178472[/snapback]​


What u don't like Bettas????


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Absolutely stunning.... get a mate for that bad boy and breed em up!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

no i always just thought they were stupid and ugly. but the again ive never seen one taken care of and out of a glass vaise. he looks good tho


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

it has come a long way...great job!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice beta


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

really nice, like some one said before breed him. Try and get some more deltas


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> really nice, like some one said before breed him. Try and get some more deltas
> [snapback]1179926[/snapback]​


Breeding this bad boy is the idea man. I already have 3 females that are ready to go. Just have to set up a breeding tank. I wonder if my boss @ Shark aquarium would would let me sell them at the store hehe.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

waffen... how old is that betta? prime breeding age is 3-5 months... much after that and they tend to be much less fertile and poor parents.

and i belive that is NOT a delta, but a super-delta or even a half moon. i paid $45 (i think) for my first super-delta/nearly half moon male. 
My super-delta male:
View attachment 75762


a halfmooon male:









tailtypes:
View attachment 75763


View attachment 75764


View attachment 75765


one more thing: with finnage that heavy make sure to get him to flare at least 10 minutes per day. looks like he had a collapsed tail to start with. you wouldn't want that to happen again!

okay, ONE MORE thing: your male appears to be a copper with black butterfly on his caudal. do you have females that match him? preferably spawn siblings... or at least copper females or a black laced female.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> lol i cant believe im sayi this but nice beta
> [snapback]1178472[/snapback]​


im with you on that one


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

can you get some pics of him flaring and not secluded by plants?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great looking fish, makes me want one


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow, those fish are way more awesome than the ones sold at the LFS!


----------

